# Supplements for Poodles?



## MGKelly

I know from owning several Rotties and talking to lots of Rottie Breeders most agread that supplementing the following were a good thing.
1. Vitamin C
2. Vitamin E
3. Kelp
4. Ground Flax Seed
5. Salmon Oil

Can a poodle benefit from these? Are there any dangers? Just looking for opinions so feel free to let them roll!


----------



## bigpoodleperson

I only supplement with fish/salmon oil. I have read where alot of dogs can be allergic to flax seed. Also, i would rather give my dog a natural Animal derivitive of omega 3's with the fish oil then a plant based one. 

I have read where people recommend supplementing the others, but i have never found any benefit to this. I dont worry about it as my dog gets what he needs from his raw diet. I think that with a good quailty food (either raw or kibble) and variety that dogs get what they need from their diets.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

The only supplements I give are Fish Oil, and Probiotics/Digestive Enzymes.


----------



## MGKelly

ChocolateMillie said:


> The only supplements I give are Fish Oil, and Probiotics/Digestive Enzymes.


Thanks for the posts so far! I have given the Probiotics also. I am thinking as long as he handles it good I will start him on Orijen Puppy. Try as I may I can't find a food that I feel is better. I can find good dog food that is cheaper but in my mind is not better, maybe not even as good 

All my other dogs have done excellent on Orijen so hopefully Kelly will like it and do well on it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Orijen is a great food! I feed Millie Acana - also a good food - in addition to raw.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

I give Nickel salmon oil, probiotics and Missing Link for Puppy.


----------



## fjm

I feed raw and home cooked, and don't supplement - having researched it, I came to the conclusion that over-supplementing was more of a danger than under-supplementing. It can be difficult to get the dosage right for a dog weighing only a few kilos, and everything mine need is covered in their diet.


----------



## HOTW

iusesuppleemtns only wheni feed the homecooked food as it prvidesdoem of the things that are missng from the diet. Raw gets no supplementsand they have access to plain kibble most of the time(unless they are getting a raw mealm for thevening meal) Ifor one do not belive that a kibble diet only is sufficient. After 26 years grooming and rsearching I do not believe the food comanies are doing the best in the food. Some cpmanies do make an excellent kibble but even the old diets using baked "biscuits"- the precursor to kibble used meat and other foods to balance the diet.


----------



## Purley

All my dogs get Missing Link.


----------



## neVar

i'm low key- i feed raw and supliment with Fish oil. 3-5 times a week. 

They get Tripe so that gives them lots of vitamins/minerals. 

I do supplement with Glucosomaine on my older dog


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES

I believe that no dog is the same and so neither should all their diets be the same. Just like humans there are a lot of factors influencing what each individual needs. People are highly encouraged to take multivitamins. Pre-natal's for pregnancy etc. Dog food is cooked/processed and a lot of the nutrients are lost. Raw is great but if you look into that too...and you are only feeding say chicken drumsticks for example...your dog may be suffering from lack of balance as well. I fully support the use of basic vitamins/supplements to dogs. As long as you can read a label and not overdose. Most supplements for dogs have a feeding guideline/dosage. Each vitamin/mineral/oil/probiotic etc will have different effects on the body. I have used a lot of really great products out there and some not so good. Be careful what you buy. I think all in all though...what your dog is primarily eating is going to play the biggest role in how healthy they are. As a past fitness trainer...people's health is believed to be dependant on approximately 80% what they eat. 15% exercise and 5% genetics. I believe that this applies to dogs in a similar way.


----------



## Desiree

Just started giving NuVet Plus as recommended on the Marquis Diamond Poodles site. It's only been to 2 weeks but the dogs love the wafers. It has all natural, human grade ingredients, vitamins, amino acids, herbs etc. It seems to complement their raw/grain free kibble/honest kitchen-veggies diet. So far so good.


----------



## Desiree

My post about Marquis Diamond is not an endorsement of the breeder as I've never spoken with them. But the site has an interesting section on raw feeding of Poodles.


----------



## Ruth

What supplements would you suggest for a 10-year old mini?

I was thinking of Glucosamine and salmon oil.

Those of you that use them, what do you prefer? Capsules/pills, liquid, drops?

I used to give this to my late Toy Poodle: Amazon.com: Liquid Health K-9 Glucosamine with OptiMSM, Hip and Joint Formula, 32-Ounce Unit: Home & Garden


But then I saw this: Amazon.com: Small Dog Joint Formula Drops - 2 oz - Liquid: Home & Garden


Is this Salmon oil good or should I look for capsules?






Does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## jeffsf

I've been happy with the quality of the Grizzly salmon oil. While I'd prefer a product intended for human consumption, it seems to be of good quality. 

Don't buy more than you expect to use in a few weeks and keep it in the fridge to prevent oxidation.

Check KV Supply and King Wholesale for pricing.


----------



## Ruth

Thanks, jeffsf! I'll buy one bottle to try it out and keep it in the fridge as you suggested.


----------



## bigpoodleperson

I too use and like the Grizzly salmon oil (i would prefer to give a gel capsule with salmon oil, but Riley HATES them!!). I also have been using Dasuquin for years for Rileys glucosamine supplement. I like it alot, and it seems to work well for Rileys many joint issues.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

I am also using the Grizzly salmon oil and it's kept in the fridge. I really like how it comes in the pump dispenser. 

After I finish this bottle, I will look into the possibility of getting something from Costco.


----------



## Ruth

Thanks! I'll start with it soon then.


----------



## Ruth

I got these:



















I'm thinking of giving the salmon oil and Vitamin E to my 16 lbs mini.
The salmon oil says 2 softgels a day twice daily, and the Vitamin E one or two softgels a day.

Does that dosage seem ok for him? Or should I give 2 softgels of SO and one of Vit E a day?


----------



## Ruth

Also, does anyone here give their poodles human grade Glucosamine/ chondroitin? If so, which one and how much do you give?


----------

